

Life in a digital health Start-Up - kevbam
http://portablemedicaltechnology.com/life-in-a-digital-health-start-up

======
joeytom
Interesting blog post, "digital health" seems to be getting a lot of media
attention at the moment. Only time will tell whether or not this attention is
deserved. From my perspective the regulatory barriers seem too high at
present, its difficult enough launching a product without having to get 10
different types of approval.

------
aginther
Thanks for sharing the post. I love the emphasis on the "feel good factor" for
the work you're doing to bring innovation to the health sector.

------
eoinoc1
Great blog post. great to see detail on the barriers that a start up faces in
the health sector.

------
trickaduu
Interesting read, looks like a good sector to be involved in.

